# Winter training



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

With less than 5 hours of daylight, you get creative. There is a school parking lot by my house. Not a big parking lot, but well lit at night. Big snow berms on the street side. Nobody around. Landscaping islands piled high with snow that make nice obstacles for the dogs to go through at angles. The pavement is covered with compacted snow/ice, so it’s safe for the dogs. It’s only about 250’ x 250’, so it’s not big, but it works. And it’s quiet. It’s actually hard to keep the dogs off the snow berms on the landscaping islands, they love having an excuse to burrow into them. The landscaping islands give me opportunity to work on keyholes. The red lines on the photo are my blinds I set up. They aren’t very long, but it’s all I have on weeknights. Snow is deep and I get a bit lazy in the winter setting up long blinds.


----------

